# Frenulectomy



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Dec 16, 2010)

What is anesthesia code for a frenulectomy or the tongue?


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 16, 2010)

00170


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi,
Anesthesia code for a frenulectomy -40819/00170.

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------

